# Numbers Stations = ultra creepy



## kentuckiense (Jun 16, 2006)

Numbers Stations are short wave radio frequencies that contain strange messages. Many are simply a human voice reading off number after number. Some contain a small musical jingle at the beginning and end.

Their origins are a mystery. They sprung up after World War I and many consider them to be methods by which governments communicate with spies in the field. Some signals have been traced back to embasies and huge radio towers.

I warn you, don't read about numbers stations if you're the only one home! You'll soon be in a fetal position in the corner. I was, at least.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station

Follow the links at the bottom of the page for various sound recordings and other information.

More recordings can be found here: http://home.freeuk.com/spook007/


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been asked to remove this thread for the sake of national security, and direct all members NOT to speak about this subject.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

Just kidding.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going to start handing out tinfoil hats for all participants in this thread.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 16, 2006)

Numbers stations are interesting events. I find the people involved in researching them more scary than the actual stations themselves.

People can be really over the top in trying to turn simple things into grandiose conspiracies, like the Denver airport being a new world order prison complex and the "Bill Clinton is a lizard alien" theory.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 16, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Numbers stations are interesting events. I find the people involved in researching them more scary than the actual stations themselves.
> 
> People can be really over the top in trying to turn simple things into grandiose conspiracies, like the Denver airport being a new world order prison complex and the "Bill Clinton is a lizard alien" theory.


Oh, I agree. Conspiracy theorists can be frighteningly strange.

Nevertheless, scroll down to recording number 26 at http://home.freeuk.com/spook007/ and tell me that's not the least bit unsettling!


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a general question about tinfoil hats. Do you need to use heavy duty foil or will regular do?

Bill Clinton can't be a lizard alien... why that would make Monica Lewinsky a girl who ... 

Denver Airport _does_ have a really good Mexican food stand ... uh oh, some guys dressed in black suits just showed up at my door. I have to go now.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 16, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> I have a general question about tinfoil hats. Do you need to use heavy duty foil or will regular do?


The main problem I run into is that these days most foil is aluminum. That just doesn't cut it.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> People can be really over the top in trying to turn simple things into grandiose conspiracies, like the Denver airport being a new world order prison complex and the "Bill Clinton is a lizard alien" theory.


 

I used to work in a bookstore a few years ago where this guy who was totally into David Icke would walk around and harass me with these theories. I worked Friday nights, well into midnight, and so I got lots of loonies. I swear, whenever I see lizards, I see Bill Clinton.


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

That's weird, the second strange coincidence of the morning. We were just talking about this 2 nights ago...I hadn't heard of them before.
#26 is particularly creepy. The voices in general are a little weird, I think.


----------

